
A Very Fatal Murder (2018) [audio] - hecubus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaOw71A6ous
======
hecubus
This is the Onion.

I got it from [https://spectator.us/perfect-crime-
podcast/](https://spectator.us/perfect-crime-podcast/).

------
pronoiac
In a similar vein, there's "This Sounds Serious," an investigation of a
weatherman found drowned on his waterbed.
[https://www.thissoundsserious.com/season1](https://www.thissoundsserious.com/season1)

(Oooh, there's a season 2!)

------
doitLP
Glad to see this here. Really a good and funny listen, but it’s not just
comedy, it’s also top quality satire — you laugh, but it also makes you think.

------
xwdv
Any summary? No time to really listen.

